# Just curious?



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I was thinking how pax complain to Uber to
get a free ride. I thought if I complain to
Uber about the milage they have put on
my car would they reimburse me the cost
of my car?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

You mean you haven't been doing this??
Most of us drive new vehicles every year that have been given to us by Uber.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Illini said:


> You mean you haven't been doing this??
> Most of us drive new vehicles every year that have been given to us by Uber.


Yes I got the jaguar when I originally started but they haven't swapped it out yet for the new car.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> I was thinking how pax complain to Uber to
> get a free ride. I thought if I complain to
> Uber about the milage they have put on
> my car would they reimburse me the cost
> of my car?


NO. But don't worry about the pax getting free rides that's rare. However what's common is drivers giving free rides after expenses.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Seamus said:


> NO. But don't worry about the pax getting free rides that's rare. However what's common is drivers giving free rides after expenses.


Lol


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> I was thinking how pax complain to Uber to
> get a free ride. I thought if I complain to
> Uber about the milage they have put on
> my car would they reimburse me the cost
> of my car?


You can always ask for fare adjustment, they will retaliate with wrong rider claim and took money/fares away from you if you don't know where to complain or check payout ride by ride.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If you don’t ask the answer is no.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

As long as you're doing at least 100 rides per week, Uber will supply you with a vehicle from the Uber Car Lot.

Stop in and pick one up today.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Illini said:


> You mean you haven't been doing this??
> Most of us drive new vehicles every year that have been given to us by Uber.


Uncle Sam pays.
57 cents a mile.


----------

